# Please Pray for Illinois



## greenbaggins (Mar 6, 2019)

Please pray against Illinois HB 2495 and HB 2467. These two bills make New York's recently passed abortion legislation look like daycare. I have been doing all I can in contacting representatives, filling out the witness slips, etc., but we need prayer most of all.

Reactions: Praying 7


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 6, 2019)

This is sickening.

Praying.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 6, 2019)

I’m frankly very glad I made Illinois a four-year visit rather than a permanent settlement. However, some of my dearest friends yet remain there, and the place itself still holds a special place in my heart.

I will remember to pray.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 6, 2019)

I feel like some critical point has been crossed. Here in northern Virginia, we've had a state and local agenda that would have made a liberal blush 15 years ago. Pray for our nation! I'm hoping to set aside time this weekend for prayer. My heart is greatly burdened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

